

Keynote: Dries Buytaert. Scaling open source projects - jackbravo
https://amsterdam2014.drupal.org/keynote-dries-buytaert

======
jackbravo
TLDR. Well, not so short description, but I think this is the gist of the
talk. This is a very thoughtful talk, from the creator of one of the most
active open source projects today: Drupal. Love it or hate it, Drupal attracts
a very big community, and in growing it has also accumulated a lot of
complexity that it is now a challenge to contribute. Dries compares Drupal and
other open source software projects to "public good" following very closely
the Wikipedia article about it, and using that analogy tries to map some of
the solutions found to take care of public good and apply them to Drupal. I'm
not 100% in agreement with Dries proposed solution, but the talk is very
interesting.

